

Ask HN: Please recommend an open-source SMTP server - eserorg

We are looking at running an internal SMTP server capable of handling ~40,000 emails per day.<p>We need to be able to query the server for detailed reports on hard/soft bounces, blocks, spam reports, etc...<p>We are playing around with implementing our own solution in Perl.<p>However, I wanted to query for existing solutions before we plowed ahead.<p>We have been using one of the existing 3rd party mail-delivery solutions. However, our subscriber base is getting to the point where it may be worthwhile to setup our own dedicated server (and IP addres) in our own colo facility.<p>Thanks!
======
gjvc
<http://www.postfix.org>

~~~
agazso
I second that. It is mature technology, can be easily integrated with spam and
virus filters and its configuration is quite logical.

It should handle 40000 emails a day on an old machine easily (it is about
twice a second on average).

